# Canadian K9 Handlers- Looking for case law help



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking for some help locating some Canadian case law pertaining to Police Service dogs. Any case law would be interesting but really looking for the important ones. Drug searches are ok, but more of an emphasis on tracking, apprehension, etc. I am familiar with http://www.canlii.org but it is hard to search without knowing the case name or dates, etc. I have also read a few in Blueline, but they are mostly limited to drug searches.

If you would prefer not to identify yourself as a PO on the board, you can pm me. If you have any questions, you can also pm me. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Forgot to add, anyone with any knowledge of Canadian case law feel free answer, I shouldn't just single out one group.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you have access to Lexis Nexis? http://www.lexisnexis.com/
If not, you may want to try a library or local university to see if you can be allowed a free search.


----------

